# Cut-out Honeybees Much Smaller



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I worked on a cutout a last weekend, and today I was noticing how much smaller those honeybees really are. Just made up 10 frames -- glued and nailed so I can put rivits, wire and 4.9 small cell foundation in them tomorrow to add to the hive. MY FIRST SMALL CELL HIVE!~ Yahoo!


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

*cut out*

Yeah good deal I have gotten five swarms this year all small bees.I love getting thos guys and putting on small cell
kirkoo


----------

